# Is One Diver Better Then The Other?



## jkamend (Aug 20, 2005)

So i wrote to all of you and had some great responses which have helped me make some what of a choice about my own watch purchase.







As for the one for my brother what i am looking for seems to be covered by most of the other basic divers and because i am going to buy in the states i am limited as to who i can buy from. With this in mind my question is does O & W make a diver that is an auto with a non plastic crystal and are some versions better then others. A note is that my brother will never go diving with this watch but will put some heavy use on in even in the next year. So if you have any ideas, with pictures, that would be great. A further question: Have any of you purchased anything from westcoastime.com and if so how did it go?

thanks and on a happy note i started grad school today









jka


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Check out Roys O+W divers here to get the specs









http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Divers.html


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

jkamend said:


> With this in mind my question is does O & W make a diver that is an auto with a non plastic crystal and are some versions better then others. A further question: Have any of you purchased anything from westcoastime.com and if so how did it go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It pretty much comes down to the M-series or ID3066/3077. The M-series are (afaik) all the same, though you may have a choice between mineral or sapphire crystal. The IDs are chunkier cases than the M series and have a larger crown. THey all use the auto ETA 2824-2 which is very reliable.

If you're buying from WCT, you might want to look at some of his custom models like the M16 or WCT5133 (or something) which are based on the M-series. Some people prefer their O&Ws original.

I've never owned a O&W diver so I could be wrong...


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

jkamend said:


> So i wrote to all of you and had some great responses which have helped me make some what of a choice about my own watch purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AFAIK there is no O&W diver with plastic crystal. Also all divers are ETA2824-2 automatics.

M-serie divers are normally with mineral chrystal but there is option for M-serie with sapphire also (Cougars are with sapphire). Personally I have used my M2 (and Cougar) a lot over and under water. M2- mineral chrystal is still like new. M-serie is propably the best bang per buck.

JP


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

bluejay said:


> jkamend said:
> 
> 
> > With this in mind my question is does O & W make a diver that is an auto with a non plastic crystal and are some versions better then others. A further question: Have any of you purchased anything from westcoastime.com and if so how did it go?
> ...


Erm... or the Cougar or Ranger. Again, they're both ETA 2824s.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

jkamend said:


> A further question: Have any of you purchased anything from westcoastime.com and if so how did it go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I purchased my Marathon TSAR from Howard at WCT and he was excellent to deal with. Quick and helpful responses to my e-mails before the sale and prompt delivery. Couldn't have asked for better service.

Cheers, Olly


----------

